# Custom Interior on a Monte Carlo



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

I need some ideas for my 1984 Monte Carlo. If you can post pics I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

nice clean stock interior, no rips or holes.


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

So you think I should keep it stock. But it has the bench seats and I wanted to convert to Buckets.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

well, if your looking to really do up a custom interior, then you probably want to make it go with the exterior. personally, i like clean stock interiors, but i know most people on here are more into custom interiors.


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got it sprayed a candy apple red, and I didn't want to have the stock Maroon interior that it have.


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STHPW3305_@May 18 2005, 11:37 AM
> *I just got it sprayed a candy apple red, and I didn't want to have the stock Maroon interior that it have.
> [snapback]3154669[/snapback]​*


You got it painted in the Chi?


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah I got it done at Designs Unlimited.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

i say u get a red that matches the candy and throw that suade with sum peanutbutter looking tweed and i think you will be set...maybe throw a rag or canvas top to offset it also


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

GOT ANY PICS


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

peanut butter leather seats,or black cant go wrong with black


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm with Ed. I like the stock look but custom at the same time, like different seats, console, and what have you but all done to look factory, not overdone to look custom. that make any sence? :biggrin:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

my interior i just finished in my 81 monte off white ostrich yellow piping and white vinyl


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt I know there are more pics of the interior of Monte Carlos.


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt I know there is more pics of Custom Monte Carlo interiors.


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

check into my monte carlo 86 i have a clean intérior and a keep this stock


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

evryone has great ideas, the original patern with an upgrade in material would be the way to go. someone put peanutbutter and red. use the peanutbutter as your main color and accent it with the red or a brandywine color. don't use too much red, it will clash with your exteriors color, unless you can match it to a t. even then it would be an overkill. bring out the interior.


----------



## westler91 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well in my 66 Ranchero I plan on spraying truck bedliner on the floor, custome spraying pink Gucci Patterns on top of that, and then a coat of clear sealant.......


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Let get back to the topic people. I was interest in see some custom interior for a Monte not a hear about a 66 Ranchero.


----------

